# Superdog



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Bear in flight.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Great pic of Bear! But he's giving Bentley anxiety LOL


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He's walking on water!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

great pic! But, boy do I wish I was there instead of here! I want summer!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Wendy427 said:


> great pic! But, boy do I wish I was there instead of here! I want summer!


Summer is truly in full swing here now, we love it. Bear is a full on summer dog, he's constantly in the pool, at the beach, and then back in the pool...again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

He just needs his cape for it to be perfect.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Now that looks like fun!!!  someone must be in the pool with a camera...who does he land on? 

Pete & Woody


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Now that looks like fun!!!  someone must be in the pool with a camera...who does he land on?
> 
> Pete & Woody


He lands on the nearest target! When he looks at you from the side of the pool, you have to carefully move away without a splash, otherwise you get a golden crush. He jumps in then climbs on you for a hug. In the summer when I'm home he swims at least 6 hours a day. We got one of those go pro cameras, they take 30 frames a second in HD. Waterproof, and supposedly unbreakable (we'll see!). We are going to attach it to a fetch toy, and it will film the dogs faces as they are running back with the toy in their mouths. Apparently it works!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

The go pro's are great! Were you really in the pool? What did you shoot it with, camera/lens? It's really a beautiful shot. Looking forward to seeing the go pro video's.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> The go pro's are great! Were you really in the pool? What did you shoot it with, camera/lens? It's really a beautiful shot. Looking forward to seeing the go pro video's.
> 
> Pete & Woody


Yes, we were in the pool. We got a handle for the go pro and aimed it at Bear and he jumped. There were over 20 photos of him airborne in this one jump, amazing to see! The photo was just taken on the normal go pro. The videos are incredible too, couldn't believe the quality of definition. We got shots of me and Bear jumping in the pool together as well, and swimming underwater. Can't post them on here though, I wear a very small cozzie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh, forgot to say the go pro was in the waterproof case that was made for it. You can toss the camera in the water, set it to video, and film from underwater. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Here's another one from this afternoon.







I'm loving this camera!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoa they are amazing photos!
He is sooooo happy!! lol


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic photos of Bear-love it.

Those Go Pro Cameras are amazing, I'm really impressed with the Co. too. 60 minutes did a story about them about a month or so ago. Really interesting.......


Sure wish I was in Australia right now, I'm not a cold weather person at all. Summer can't get here fast enough for me or my pups. 

Hope you'll share some more pics of Bear using the Go Pro camera, they're really amazing.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome shots, Bear is a handsome athletic boy! 

P.S. I am INSANELY jealous considering I spent today behind a snowblower cleaning up a foot of the white stuff in suddenly "subarctic" New York.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Katduf said:


> Bear in flight.
> View attachment 323682
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so envious! I wish Mercy and I could join you there down under!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Katduf said:


> Can't post them on here though, I wear a very small cozzie!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL, I had to google that! 

I've seen video where people mount them to their dogs butt (on top), so you get POV footage. That would be incredible to do with him jumping in the pool!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Hope you don't mind but I sent a copy of that second picture to a friend who just bought a go pro...I've been playing with the idea of picking one up, your pictures are definitely swaying me.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Hope you don't mind but I sent a copy of that second picture to a friend who just bought a go pro...I've been playing with the idea of picking one up, your pictures are definitely swaying me.
> 
> Pete & Woody


Oh I'm flattered! Yes go and get one, the pix and videos are incredible. You'll never take a pic on your phone again. Here's a few more pictures to make you go get one















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You both look like you're having a ball! Think I'm sold...looks like I'll have pick one up. That pool sure looks inviting as I sit here surrounded by freezing temps but the snow is really just as much fun...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> You both look like you're having a ball! Think I'm sold...looks like I'll have pick one up. That pool sure looks inviting as I sit here surrounded by freezing temps but the snow is really just as much fun...
> 
> Pete & Woody


I was just saying in another thread that I'd love to have the opportunity to play with Stormy and Bear in the snow, but that will never happen here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

It looks like Stormy & Bear have got a pretty good thing going down there and they'll never miss what they don't know. Have you got a video you could post maybe without the cozzie (whatever that is)? The stills really are top quality.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Which model of Gopro do you have? There are several.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you use the screen backpac? I have one of those and like it. I don't use it when I use it as a helmet cam but for regular photos and video it is great.

I think you *might* be able to get rid of some of the fish eye effect if you want, the possible settings are amazing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> It looks like Stormy & Bear have got a pretty good thing going down there and they'll never miss what they don't know. Have you got a video you could post maybe without the cozzie (whatever that is)? The stills really are top quality.
> 
> Pete & Woody


I laughed out loud when I read this, because a cozzie is what I think you call bathing suit or swimmers? I'll have to work out how to put a video on here, I've never done it before. 
It's just the basic original go pro I think. 
Haven't got the backpack yet, but will be getting it soon, along with a few other accessories. All I have so far is the waterproof case and a handle. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Katduf said:


> I laughed out loud when I read this, because a cozzie is what I think you call bathing suit or swimmers? I'll have to work out how to put a video on here, I've never done it before.
> It's just the basic original go pro I think.
> Haven't got the backpack yet, but will be getting it soon, along with a few other accessories. All I have so far is the waterproof case and a handle.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know it means swimming suit, I googled it before my post. I just couldn't resist having a bit of fun with your down under language. I'm glad to hear it put a smile on your face...mission accomplished. 

I believe you can tell which model it is by the color. There are three models; white, silver & black. You can upload a video to "you tube" and copy & paste the link into your message.

Pete & Woody


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Katduf said:


> Oh I'm flattered! Yes go and get one, the pix and videos are incredible. You'll never take a pic on your phone again. Here's a few more pictures to make you go get one
> View attachment 324626
> View attachment 324634
> 
> ...


That is so cool!


----------

